# Stowford Farm Meadows - Combe Martin



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Has anyone every stayed at Stowford Farm Meadows. Booked this site for 2 weeks in August having read the reviews, seemed quite nice.

Having just been on the review site again and read the latest ones for this year, they are not so good now :? 

So was wondering if any MH people have experience of this site? We are booked in 'Front Meadow' section!

Anita


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Anita

We stayed there years ago when the prices were very reasonable, they have got bigger though since. It is not actually near to anywhere a bit stuck out up a country lane. 

Jacquie

PS Have you booked Summer Fair yet?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We stayed there a few weeks ago, our friends have a static caravan there. The site is big and it has many facilities, ie, golf, swimming pool, pony trekking, very good dog walking ,they even have a dog crèche. Although we only live about 4 miles away i would use it again. If you take your tow car you will have plenty of things to see within the vicinity.


----------

